

Coming Soon to Yale: A Class Taught by Harvard - melling
http://online.wsj.com/articles/coming-soon-to-yale-a-class-taught-by-harvard-1417746212?tesla=y&mod=djemGreaterNewyork&mg=reno64-wsj

======
melling
CS50 is coming to Yale.

[http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2014/11/9/yale-faculty-
app...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2014/11/9/yale-faculty-approves-
cs50/)

